# Pookie in Autumn Sun



## Braineack (Nov 1, 2013)

DSC_1821-1 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_1832-2 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_1841-3 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice shots of a lovely cat.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 1, 2013)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## annamaria (Nov 1, 2013)

Nicely done of an adorable cat.


----------



## MiFleur (Nov 1, 2013)

What a beautiful cat, very nice backlighting and bokeh! the fall colors really make a nice background!


----------



## terri (Nov 2, 2013)

Beautiful exposures, and Pookie is beautiful, too!


----------



## Braineack (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for the comments.  Had a tough time, focusing and getting the fill light.  I used a bare flash, I should have drug out the umbrella; Maybe this afternoon I'll try again with a little more prep time.

I came home, saw the brilliant light coming through the trees, grabbed the cat and my camera and ran outside...


----------



## Braineack (Nov 2, 2013)

So hard to do this; I don't think these are as good.  Oh well, practice is practice.




DSC_1868-1 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_1878-2 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice Oak firewood.  Nice cat shots as well.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 2, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> Nice Oak firewood.  Nice cat shots as well.




apparently it burns really nice too; I've been giving it away.  I'll never use it it's just collecting from downed trees.  In fact we just took down another huge one a few weeks ago and I need to chop it down.


----------



## snerd (Nov 2, 2013)

< in best baby goo-goo voice> Yes she is, sweet girl!!! My girl, a Maine Coon, 16, approves.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 2, 2013)

Pookie is a manly man!

One more from yesterday; just waiting for the sun to come out and play again to try another set; maybe with a different cat.




Pookie in Autumn Sun 4 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## snerd (Nov 2, 2013)

My apologies to sweet pookie!!


----------



## limr (Nov 2, 2013)

Knowing how difficult it is to photograph a cat, I think these are really great captures of the cat, but also very good pictures in general - good colors and light, nice compositions and use of dof. And I love how Pookie always seems to look shocked and quite frankly appalled.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 3, 2013)

and two more today.  He said he's tired of it.




Pookie in Autumn Sun 6 by The Braineack, on Flickr





Pookie in Autumn Sun 5 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## snerd (Nov 3, 2013)

Wonderful, sharp, very nice photos!!!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2 Pro


----------

